# info on African Banded Velvet Gecko (Homopholis fasciata)



## gecko lover (Oct 19, 2008)

ok lookin at gettin this but couldent to much info (i mean there were bits here and there but nothing with all the stuff) so basically i was wonderin

how much to buy a very good setup

how much to buy a decint setup

if theres any good starter kits for them (like the exo terra desart kit(they are desart geckos arnt they))

what size viv they need

what food is best for them 

how active are they

how much care do they need

do u need lights for them (if so what sort)

and are they good pets??????????


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi ya  if your new to this species they are mainly wild caught so need worming etc before they settle they don't make good pets they are shy nocturnal and they will bite LOl almost like mini tokays these guys infact they will given the chance spend all day hidden in tiny holes in pieces of cork bark.

Take care Paula


----------



## gecko lover (Oct 19, 2008)

k thanks might not get that then what lizard would u sugest for a begginer then??????? p.s. really dont wont lepord geckos i think there ugly


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

gecko lover said:


> k thanks might not get that then what lizard would u sugest for a begginer then??????? p.s. really dont wont lepord geckos i think there ugly


 
Theres so many depends on your means to start how much you can spend how much space you can provide and what you want from your pet.

Bear in mind 
Diurnal lizards need UV and heat so cost more to keep and run

Nocturnal you won't see much of during the day.

Some species handle better than others I won't sway on your choice have a look on google and then decide on species based on care sheets etc 
p x


----------



## gecko lover (Oct 19, 2008)

k thanks i have had a look on google before but couldent find what im lookin for what i really want would be a lizard about the size of a african banded gecko awake in the day eats crikets no lighting and esy to care for do you no anything like that????????


----------

